# Inventory???



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone track their ice-melt, sand, and liquid de-icers as inventory for bookkeeping purposes? Or just an expense like fuel, snow shovels, etc.?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If it's a material/expense I track it, by doing so I understand operating cost and gives an idea of how much you need for the up coming season season. Knowing salt/melt usage you can order pre season and possibly save some money by doing so depending on your supplier.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

It's not really inventory; it's more of a supply item since you are consuming it as part of the job. Technically you would treat it as an asset at your year end, but unless it's a material figure (ie: over $1,000) , it shouldn't be an issue to expense it. 

A good example is the gas left in your truck tank at year end; you would not treat that as inventory.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We buy our bulk salt and liquid from a supplier so we rarely have anything left at the end of the year, in fact zero bulk salt and I try to empty out our liquid storage tank the last couple storms. If we had any measurable amounts left I would probably still expense it out. I don't see how something like salt can be an asset or inventory other than for your own knowledge.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

As a expense like gas, oil, insurance.
I don't sell my customer a ton of salt.
I sell what a ton of salt does.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1974247 said:


> As a expense like gas, oil, insurance.
> I don't sell my customer a ton of salt.
> I sell what a ton of salt does.


What he said.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1974247 said:


> As a expense like gas, oil, insurance.
> I don't sell my customer a ton of salt.
> I sell what a ton of salt does.


If it's a direct cost to the service you are performing ie a "raw material" wouldn't that make it COGS?


----------

